# Q+A: Anthony Davis



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *SLAM: *If you had to construct your three-on-three squad, with one sub, to go to battle with, who would you select? Also, to make it interesting, you only can select players from Chicago.
> 
> Anthony Davis: Hmmmmm. Me, Isiah Thomas, D-Wade and I got to go with the young fella, Jabari [Parker].
> 
> ...


http://www.slamonline.com/nba/anthony-davis-red-bull-reign-interview/


----------

